
Code Reviews at Google are lightweight and fast - rgoeritz
https://www.michaelagreiler.com/code-reviews-at-google/
======
mikece
Wasn't it here on HN that people have posted about the ritual "hazing" of new
engineers on their first code review where literally thousands of "code
issues" are flagged to be fixed? While that sounds kinda funny and I would
probably roll my eyes at this if it happened to me, some people have taken it
personally and quit over it, apparently.

That said, poignant and brief code reviews are the best and I love that
education is listed as the first goal of Google's code reviews.

